
Techstars startup: Open-source and serverless DMARC report analysis system - kcolemangt
https://www.github.com/fraudmarc/fraudmarc-ce/
======
ordak
"Email is dead. Long live email"

A few years ago, I kept hearing about how email was dead and Slack and HipChat
were the future.

Now email is the future, again: [https://www.fastcodesign.com/90160460/google-
thinks-the-futu...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/90160460/google-thinks-the-
future-of-the-web-is-email)

and it seems like there's a new generation of ecosystem tools coming out to
support email's new lease on life.

I still have a few hotmail and juno accounts -- think they'll be worth
something someday now?

~~~
kcolemangt
I'll bid on the Juno account when I find a 3.5" drive for the install disk.
Would you consider throwing in a few hours of AOL access time?

------
src
I have set up and run DMARC for quite a few domains and have always been at
p=none, just because I never got enough confidence with existing tools. The
switch to Fraudmarc has been just awesome for monitoring our DMARC
implementation, and I have loved their product since they graduated Techstars.
Kudos to the team for open sourcing their solution. It will definitely help
improve email security for everyone!

~~~
kcolemangt
Thanks for the kind words and we're happy to help. Lmk when we can AI-test the
PWA on MoQuality.com.

